# THIS is how Lyft handles human waste being in your car



## Moongoddess1958 (4 mo ago)

An older rider jumped into my front seat and URINATED in my car on a short 20 minute ride. I immediately reported the incident and was told the damage claim had to be escalated due to "lack of proof" and this is what the escalation team sent and my reply to it...


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Moongoddess1958 said:


> An older rider jumped into my front seat and URINATED in my car on a short 20 minute ride. I immediately reported the incident and was told the damage claim had to be escalated due to "lack of proof" and this is what the escalation team sent and my reply to it...


Did you pick up/drop off this person at their home? (So that you know where they live?) Do you have any dashcam footage (For identifying the pax)? Also, have you contacted your personal auto insurance? It's up to you, but if it were me, I'd go directly to the pax house and inform them you will be putting in a small claims lawsuit if they don't pay for the damage....and then do it. Let us know how this plays out. Sorry this happened to you!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Moongoddess1958 said:


> THIS is how Lyft handles human waste being in your car


One thing I’ve discovered about Lyft, nearly *all* of their pax are human waste.


----------



## Moongoddess1958 (4 mo ago)

LEAFdriver said:


> Did you pick up/drop off this person at their home? (So that you know where they live?) Do you have any dashcam footage (For identifying the pax)? Also, have you contacted your personal auto insurance? It's up to you, but if it were me, I'd go directly to the pax house and inform them you will be putting in a small claims lawsuit if they don't pay for the damage....and then do it. Let us know how this plays out. Sorry this happened to you!


I DO know where they live as this is not the first time I have driven them but Lyft has policies covering these types of incidents and should be held accountable. I am NOT going to my personal insurance or filing a claim in court as I think we both know that will not solve my immediate issue or work in my best interest. Appreciate your ideas but no thanks


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Moongoddess1958 said:


> Lyft has policies covering these types of incidents and should be held accountable.


Carry one of these fake novelty items in your vehicle. The next time some pax pisses on your seat, toss this in the middle of it before you take pictures of the damage.


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

When it comes to a Pax making a mess in my vehicle, Uber has always been quick and sent over the funds w/o hassle. Lyft, on the other hand, could take days and they often reject fluids so I learned to just use photo's I would send to Uber and re-send them to Lyft. Lyft checks the photo's time stamp date or whatever it's called so I would just take a screen shot of the pic and done. Call me shady but I'm sorry, I hated the fact that a Pax would get away with it through Lyft so I had to improvise to insure I got my $150 (that was the max I would ever get in the SoFlo market).


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Next time you transport this pax, offer her an adult diaper…


----------



## Moongoddess1958 (4 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Next time you transport this pax, offer her an adult diaper…


Oh I won't be letting her back in my car.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Moongoddess1958 said:


> I DO know where they live as this is not the first time I have driven them but Lyft has policies covering these types of incidents and should be held accountable. I am NOT going to my personal insurance or filing a claim in court as I think we both know that will not solve my immediate issue or work in my best interest. Appreciate your ideas but no thanks


I understand....but please don't let Lyft off the hook. If you have to, open an Arbitration claim. This is unacceptable. ESPECIALLY since this is your FRONT seat, where most likely your family sits when in the car with you. BTW, was there more than one pax with her on this ride? Just curious why you let her sit in front.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

So is it just smell or your seat literally have liquid pee? 

I had old woman in car. My entire car smell like pee. But the seat isn't wet. I think it's just woman problem.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> So is it just smell or your seat literally have liquid pee?
> 
> I had old woman in car. My entire car smell like pee. But the seat isn't wet. I think it's just woman problem.


Liquid pee according to attached email response by OP… 

Old women are supposed to smell like pee according to you? 🤔🤣


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> One thing I’ve discovered about Lyft, nearly *all* of their pax are human waste.


LMFAOOOO


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> One thing I’ve discovered about Lyft, nearly *all* of their pax are human waste.


I wouldn't say that 😂 but I love Lyft young female pax. They always tip me 5 to 10 $.

One time an Asian female tip me 50 $ going to Henderson Las Vegas dealership from Las Vegas 15miles ride.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I wouldn't say that 😂 but I love Lyft young female pax. They never smell like pee.


Fixed it for you… 😁


----------



## Moongoddess1958 (4 mo ago)

LEAFdriver said:


> I understand....but please don't let Lyft off the hook. If you have to, open an Arbitration claim. This is unacceptable. ESPECIALLY since this is your FRONT seat, where most likely your family sits when in the car with you. BTW, was there more than one pax with her on this ride? Just curious why you let her sit in front.


She immediately got in the front seat without asking. I guess this was on time I should have ignored my up bringing about being nice and polite to your elders


----------



## Moongoddess1958 (4 mo ago)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> So is it just smell or your seat literally have liquid pee?
> 
> I had old woman in car. My entire car smell like pee. But the seat isn't wet. I think it's just woman problem.


Trust me, when she got out there was liquid evident and she immediately grabbed tissues from her purse to wipe it down. She was apologetic but that doesn't help at all. And obviously because my seats are leather the excess ran under the seat and has shorted my sensors


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Moongoddess1958 said:


> She immediately got in the front seat without asking. I guess this was on time I should have ignored my up bringing about being nice and polite to your elders


Be glad you didn’t get into a punching match with this lady… she might have even left you a bigger nastier surprise if you had… 

Imagine the smell and clean up if she had shit herself as well… 💩💩


----------



## Moongoddess1958 (4 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Be glad you didn’t get into a punching match with this lady… she might have even left you a bigger nastier surprise if you had…
> 
> Imagine the smell and clean up if she had shit herself as well… 💩💩


Well I am not a glass half full kind of girl. I am a realist and had there been a punching match I would have most certainly been the winner


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Moongoddess1958 said:


> She immediately got in the front seat without asking. I guess this was on time I should have ignored my up bringing about being nice and polite to your elders


Sorry to hear about your seats. Please keep us update to see if Lyft update anything . 

I personally don't care if pax sit in front of not. I actually prefer they sit in front so I know what they been doing and they normally tip if sit in front and chat.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Moongoddess1958 said:


> An older rider jumped into my front seat and URINATED in my car on a short 20 minute ride. I immediately reported the incident and was told the damage claim had to be escalated due to "lack of proof" and this is what the escalation team sent and my reply to it...


Does your area have a "7 on your side" consumer reporter? Maybe try that. Downside is everyone will know you drive for Lyft. 

Also do what other poster suggested. 

Get an estimate from a few places for a replacement of your front seat. Average the estimates and file a small claims case against "Jane Doe" defendant.

You might have to subpoena Lyft for her information unless you can get it from knowing where she lives. 

Let Lyft know that you filed suit.

They may want to settle it with you to avoid more bad publicity.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Liquid pee according to attached email response by OP…
> 
> Old women are supposed to smell like pee according to you? 🤔🤣


He said a woman problem, not just an old woman problem. It’s not a common woman problem and none of my pax urinated in my car.

To the OP, sorry you have to deal with this. I especially liked the end of your message to Lyft, telling them to have an unpleasant day.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Moongoddess1958 said:


> Well I am not a glass half full kind of girl. I am a realist and had there been a punching match I would have most certainly been the winner


I’d hope you would’ve won considering it was an old woman.


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

Moongoddess1958 said:


> An older rider jumped into my front seat and URINATED in my car on a short 20 minute ride. I immediately reported the incident and was told the damage claim had to be escalated due to "lack of proof" and this is what the escalation team sent and my reply to it...


Yeah these bastards did this to me four or five months ago with some vomit on my leather seats. Because they are leather seats the vomit can simply be wiped away and for that reason it’s considered routine maintenance and not able to pay out a claim. I straight up told LYFT my routine maintenance is at the start of my shift every day so I’m just going to leave it and everybody who sits in it is just gonna have to sit in it.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Moongoddess1958 said:


> An older rider jumped into my front seat and URINATED in my car on a short 20 minute ride. I immediately reported the incident and was told the damage claim had to be escalated due to "lack of proof" and this is what the escalation team sent and my reply to it...


LOL the so called airbag & sensors are made to get wet not short out. They will dry in a few days after a good cleaning this is normal in some cars . Most newer cars they are completely sealed so this does not happen but either way they will never short out. They have good cleaning things to remove the smell 100% been in the biz for 40 years.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

mrwhts said:


> LOL the so called airbag & sensors are made to get wet not short out. They will dry in a few days after a good cleaning this is normal in some cars . Most newer cars they are completely sealed so this does not happen but either way they will never short out. They have good cleaning things to remove the smell 100% been in the biz for 40 years.


Not always true, it can also short out the heating elements if the seat is heated. I've had it happen from rain and an open window.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Pee is definitely worse than water, rain and acid.


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Pee is definitely worse than water, rain and acid.


Unless it’s Sarah Michelle Gellar spraying it on your face and then it’s like all right whatever let’s proceed.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

CheepShot said:


> Not always true, it can also short out the heating elements if the seat is heated. I've had it happen from rain and an open window.


Always true 100%. That is 100% by design. Do you really think car manufactures would allow a short and catch fire if your kid pissed pants? Stop and think a min.


----------



## GrdyUBLT (4 mo ago)

The easiest way to get a +ve response from Lyft is to reply to them saying that you were Amber-Hearded by a rider. They will reimburse you immediately


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Moongoddess1958 said:


> An older rider jumped into my front seat and URINATED in my car on a short 20 minute ride. I immediately reported the incident and was told the damage claim had to be escalated due to "lack of proof" and this is what the escalation team sent and my reply to it...


Driving for them and letting the offshore Indian support treat you like this is something you weren't supposed to let happen.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Why don't you just 3 or 1 Star them so you never get them again ? 

Make sure you Triple check the rating though, cause the first time it doesn't take. 
This is why every pax are 5 stars.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Moongoddess1958 said:


> I DO know where they live as this is not the first time I have driven them but Lyft has policies covering these types of incidents and should be held accountable. I am NOT going to my personal insurance or filing a claim in court as I think we both know that will not solve my immediate issue or work in my best interest. Appreciate your ideas but no thanks


Sorry, but I would be at my local hub on Monday morning demanding compensation, if they balk, next stop would be county court house file in small claims at treble the damage.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

mrwhts said:


> LOL the so called airbag & sensors are made to get wet not short out. They will dry in a few days after a good cleaning this is normal in some cars . Most newer cars they are completely sealed so this does not happen but either way they will never short out. They have good cleaning things to remove the smell 100% been in the biz for 40 years.


No, they are not made to get wet, those are not weather lock or proof connections. If they were they would use a weatherpak connection.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Carry one of these fake novelty items in your vehicle. The next time some pax pisses on your seat, toss this in the middle of it before you take pictures of the damage.
> View attachment 678903


It's been a long time since I've produced a long intact deuce like that.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I got a ping coming off of Galveston Island going to Texas City to pick up this person and got a message to me then at the side door of a strip club and noticed that it was a guest request, so I canceled because I feared I would get a rider like the OP had gotten.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

thepukeguy said:


> Unless it’s Sarah Michelle Gellar spraying it on your face and then it’s like all right whatever let’s proceed.












So we're all just gonna pretend this didn't happen?


----------



## Moongoddess1958 (4 mo ago)

mrwhts said:


> LOL the so called airbag & sensors are made to get wet not short out. They will dry in a few days after a good cleaning this is normal in some cars . Most newer cars they are completely sealed so this does not happen but either way they will never short out. They have good cleaning things to remove the smell 100% been in the biz for 40 years.


Well its been a week and the sensors are STILL malfunctioning so I guess you have the capacity to be wrong but thats not even the point. The point is that in every situation human waste is a biohazard and you should be dealt with as such! I mean we were required to wear a stupid mask for an invisible disease but a puddle of urine and it causing issues to the cars electrical system is no big deal? Whatever. And by the way, the "good cleaning" is exactly what I requested and was denied


----------



## Moongoddess1958 (4 mo ago)

thepukeguy said:


> Unless it’s Sarah Michelle Gellar spraying it on your face and then it’s like all right whatever let’s proceed.


If think a complete stranger pissing in your car is all right then you are one of the drivers riders should worry about


----------



## Moongoddess1958 (4 mo ago)

mrwhts said:


> Always true 100%. That is 100% by design. Do you really think car manufactures would allow a short and catch fire if your kid pissed pants? Stop and think a min.


Well maybe they SHOULD have considered it but they didn't. The fact is that the sensors worked fine when I picked her up and now they don't and I hadn't even considered the heating issue. I am getting madder by the minute!


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

Moongoddess1958 said:


> If think a complete stranger pissing in your car is all right then you are one of the drivers riders should worry about


Gellar isn’t a stranger though she played Buffy TVS


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Reminds me of one of my worst rides. Of course it's 3rd leg of a SB. 
PAX is an old woman in wheelchair with her crackhead caretaker. They smelled like nursing home urine. Ride was from grocery store to pharmacy. When we arrived, caretaker says I will be right back. I said this is your destination. Old woman says she wants to make it a stop. Caretaker says I don't have time for this, you sort it out and goes into pharmacy. I inform old woman I have a ride in the cue and need to go pick them up. She's not happy as I unload her wheelchair and get her out of the car.


----------

